# Mom with cancer takes out billboard to help daughter find love



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jan 10, 2022)

NEW YORK (CNN) - A mother with breast cancer hopes to live to see her daughter find “Mr. Right.” With help from a dating app, she put up a billboard in Times Square, advertising her daughter’s single status where millions of people will see it.

Among the flashy ads in Times Square is a billboard that reads “Date my daughter” with a smiling picture of 30-year-old Molly Davis, a Boston woman looking for love. The person who created the ad is her mother, Beth Davis.

“I had that moment of ‘Oh my gosh, what are people going to think about this?’” Molly Davis said.






Among the flashy ads in Times Square is a billboard that reads “Date my daughter” with a smiling picture of 30-year-old Molly Davis, a Boston woman looking for love. The person who created the ad is her mother, Beth Davis.(Source: CNN/Stringr)
While this may seem like merely a funny attempt to lure in people to date Molly, the real story is much deeper. In June 2020, Beth Davis was diagnosed a second time with metastatic breast cancer that has since spread to her bones.

“It’s a tough time in anyone’s life finding out that news. Molly has been my wingman, taking me to appointments... and now, it’s my turn to be her wingman and try to find her love,” Beth Davis said.

While Beth Davis may be physically getting weaker, the yearning for her daughter to find love has grown stronger. She reached out to the app Wingman, a dating service where family and friends get to play your matchmaker.





Mother Beth Davis, who has metastatic breast cancer that spread to her bones, hopes to see her daughter, Molly Davis, find love.(Source: Davis Family via CNN)
“I’m really hoping Molly finds a man who has this lovely family, so that when I’m gone, she still has a nice, loving family,” Beth Davis said. “That’s what I really want for Molly is a sense of security.”

The story tugged at Wingman CEO Tina Wilson’s heart and turned into the billboard now on display in Times Square. It will be up until Jan. 25.

Molly Davis says she isn’t necessarily looking for marriage or an engagement but instead a partner. She told CNN her ideal companion is “someone who makes me laugh and is a good communicator.”

The Davises say they’ve already received some good responses.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jan 10, 2022)

I can understand this, I guess. But it just seems like all of the energy and time into this could be used for other things if time is running out. 

Also, I'd feel so pressured as the daughter!


----------



## Nay (Jan 10, 2022)

Yeah, she's doing too much.  It's sweet, but I don't know how that's going to turn out.


----------



## Brownie (Jan 10, 2022)

Too many nuts out there...best to let it happen naturally


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 11, 2022)

Mom needs to focus on her health, spend loving and fun times with her daughter, and stop trying to find her daughter a man before she dies. Nothing sweet about it. Sounds extra controlling no matter how you spin it.

i wonder if the daughter is special needs, with the mother looking for a man to take care of her daughter?


----------



## King of Sorrow (Jan 11, 2022)

That app company better be paying for ma's treatment in return for all this publicity. Tugged at your heart, I bet.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jan 11, 2022)

I would be mortified.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jan 11, 2022)

Brownie said:


> Too many nuts out there...best to let it happen naturally


This. 
All she is doing is attracting wackos to her daughter.


----------



## larry3344 (Jan 17, 2022)

Hell nah…,.nah nah nah.


----------



## qchelle (Jan 18, 2022)

I hate when people say vague crap like "I just want someone who's nice and can make me laugh". Girl, a crackhead can be funny and a good communicator. People need to start having actual standards lol.


----------



## nysister (Jan 30, 2022)

I thought the woman on the left was the mother, trying to find someone for the woman on the right, and I just couldn't understand why that young woman would need help.


----------



## BonBon (Feb 2, 2022)

I'm trying to soften my BMF up, so I can use this for him. I love the app idea, but the billboard is extra. I wouldn't be surprised if she meets someone nice though. Especially if they focus on responses from friends of men who were already on the app vs new subscribers.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Feb 21, 2022)

So, has she met anyone yet? Lol


----------

